# Owner device password



## bhughes102 (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought this refurb dell lattitude 620 , got it today..tried to setup up my wireless with it as it is already setup in our house..the laptop says it needed the owner device password....but I cannot find it anywhere and it says that its on the device but its no where to be found,,,Help!


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Due to Forum Rules, volunteers are not permitted to assist with Passwords.


> * You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following:-
> 
> * software pirating
> * hacking
> ...


regards,


----------

